# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  AQ Aquatic Photography workshop announcement

## benny

Hi guys, 

It's going to happen after all. Kevin of Fish and Fishes aquarium has kindly agreed to host the workshop at his establishment.

Details as follows:

*Date: Sunday 18 Jan 2004
Time: 2.30 to 4.30 pm
Place: Fish &amp; Fishes Aquarium (formerly Ah Hock/Aquaria Pacific)
Address: 7,Pasir ris Farmway 2 (last unit) - More details on how to get there later.*

As discussed earlier, this workshop is more of an informal gathering for about 10 members to discuss and exchange aquatic photography techniques in a hands-on manner. It will *NOT* be a structured program.

Topics for dicussion/sharing would include: 

1. Taking pictures of an aquascape 
2. Simple photo tank setup 
3. Lighting and reflection control 
4. Equipment discussion 

Due to the space constraints, the group cannot be too big. It's going to be an interactive programe which allow all participants to "practice" and immediately share and evaluate the results. I will bring along a laptop with media card access so that we can upload and review our shoot accordingly. 

So far, here is a list of people interested in order of signing up..

01. wynx 
02. lorba 
03. Nicky 
04. kenneth lim 
05. goondoo 
06. geoffrey - Kana grounded for spring cleaning
07. fishie.com
08. mervin 
09. eric kclee - withdrawn
10. dogcom
11. finclk
12. jhseah
13. kennedy_ng
14. budak
15. benetay

I don't expect everyone will be able to make it, so please confirm your attendance to help us plan the logistics accordingly.

For those who can't make this session, watch for the next one (if this one turns out well that is  :Smug:  ).

Thanks!

Cheers,

----------


## benny

*Please add your name to THIS MASTER list for confirmed attendees...*
(click on the "quote" button at the top right corner of this post)

01. gchoo, Olympus 5060 
02. fishie.com 
03. wynx, Canon 300D 
04. Clement79, G3 with 420EX 
05. jhseah, Olympus C730
06. kenneth lim, Olympus C5050 
07. Nick, Olympus C740 
08. loupgarou, Canon 300D 
09. Mervin, Canon G5
10. ckll, Olympus C300

Reserve List:
11. dogcom, Olympus C730
12. cakchew, Benq DC2310

Moderators in attendance: Simon (300D), hwchoy (G5), lorba (Canon G5), budak

I will update this list with your confirmed participation fairly frequently. All post not related to registration will be deleted accordingly. We seek your co-operation to keep this particular thread free from chit chat and clutter.

*It would also be appreciated if you could just highlight your camera beside your name if you are bringing one.* I may need to bring those 7 in 1 media reader if there's too many different media card formats.

Thanks!

Cheers,

----------


## eric_kclee

Hello, sorry I have to drop out. Going back to Malaysia for CNY. Didn't expect it to be so near to CNY. Thanks for the effort though, will be interested in the next session if there is any.

----------


## fishie.com

i've got nothing on that day. so should be ok for me. 
hope nothing urgent crops up that day.  :Surprised:

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

Here's how to find the place if you haven't been there before.

When you turn into Pasir Ris Farmway 2, make a right turn (left turn is a dead end). The first gate on your right is No. 7.


You can see the blue No 7 sign. It's not very big, but you can probably recognise that there's a green barricade/railing. Walk towards the blue shed where the blue van is.


From there, you will see another blue shed. Walk towards the end of the blue shed on the right, where you can see the OASE flag. From there, turn right.


From here, you can see 2 doors, both leads to Fish &amp; Fishes Aquarium.


When you enter the shed, you will see a room at the end of the shed. Tell the folks there that you are there for AQ's photography workshop and they'll let you into this room..


This is where we will have a bit of fun for the next 2 hours from 2.30 on 18 Jan.

For those driving, you may have to park outside the gate and walk in. For those taking public transport, there's a shuttle bus from Pasir Ris MRT to No.35, Pasir Ris Farmway 2, which is just next no No. 7. I'm not sure of the frequency, perhaps someone else can advise on this point. *DO NOT* take the shuttle bus to Mainland Fish Farm, that's a different part of Lorong Harlus.

Cheers,

----------


## wynx

Since I am still so  :Shocked:  in aquatic photography. Guess I make myself present and learn a thing or two from the gurus...  :Laughing:

----------


## gchoo

Yeah, me confirmed going...
Got any interesting plants to exchange? anyone?  :Grin:

----------


## Clement79

Hi,

Add me in.

My equipment will be Canon G3 with 420 EX Flash.

----------


## jhseah

Will be there if the weather is fine that day.

My dc Olympus C730.

Thanks

----------


## kenneth lim

Confirm my attendence... However so far away.... whose staying at CCK and are going?? Wanna to hitch a ride.... 

I am bringing my camera down... Olympus C5050

Please add in my friend's name, Nick, he is interested and will be bringing down his Olympus C740 down. 

Kenneth

----------


## loupgarou

me,I'll go there look see

----------


## hwchoy

those going to the workshop, if you have any one of the following will you please bring along to let me try out?
58mm +4 closeup lensCanon 250D closeup lensCanon TC-DC58N teleconverterCanon WC-DC58N wide-converter

----------


## Simon

[quote:63e19d9de4="hwchoy"]those going to the workshop, if you have any one of the following will you please bring along to let me try out?
58mm +4 closeup lensCanon 250D closeup lensCanon TC-DC58N teleconverterCanon WC-DC58N wide-converter[/quote:63e19d9de4]

LOL.. I have the following
Canon 500D and a +3 closeup filter (58mm)

I will be glad if someone brings along their extension tube or 1.4X/2X TC

choy, you keen with playing with the reversed len? :P

----------


## mervin

hey don't forget me !!!
09. Mervin - canon G5
 :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:416b264356="Simon"]
LOL.. I have the following
Canon 500D and a +3 closeup filter (58mm)

I will be glad if someone brings along their extension tube or 1.4X/2X TC

choy, you keen with playing with the reversed len? :P[/quote:416b264356]

500D only +2 right? OK nevermind, try for free why not? :P 
you got reverse lens, try lah.

----------


## Simon

yup, cause I'm using with a 70-300, and it only accept the 500D and not the 250D.. Will be the stuff on sunday

----------


## finclk

Would like to confirm my attendance. 

Hope nothing crops up that day! Would be a great learning exp

Rgds

----------


## ckll

Hi Benny,

Would it be possible for a late registration since a couple of forumers have dropped out ? Pls let me know, thanks.

----------


## geoffrey

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

Kana grounded for spring cleaning.

 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## benny

[quote:0efacde5c3="ckll"]Would it be possible for a late registration since a couple of forumers have dropped out ?[/quote:0efacde5c3]

Hi ckll,

Registration was open from 09 Jan to all forumers. The previoius list in the other thread was just an indication of interest.

Tentatively, I have planned for 10 members due to space constraint. If you are interested. Put your name in and I'll push it up if someone drops out due to Lunar New Year preparation etc. You can PM me your contact if you would like to be informed by SMS.

If not, there should be a write up after the session which you can follow. Or, share your current difficulties on AQ and we'll try to help you specifically with that problem on hand.

Cheers,

----------


## loupgarou

yeah. would be interesting if people can bring in the following methods of macro.

lens extension tube
reverse ring adapter
digi microscopy (hahah)
various other macro primes
(sigma 50mm, canon 50mm, tamron 90mm )


--
also of interest if you have mirror lenses. heh

----------


## ckll

Hi Benny,

Thanks! Have added my name to the list :Smug:  

Currently using an auto digital camera. Trying to learn a trick or two, and to justify the mental hurdle of getting a digital SLR  :Grin:

----------


## dogcom

12. dogcom, Olympus C730

----------


## hwchoy

I'm not sure if we can accomodate so many, you should treat yourself as on waiting-list if you find yourself numbering beyond 10  :Wink:

----------


## finclk

hi all, I have to pull myself out now. Sorry. Pls take me off the list. Got recalled for work. Wah shucks man...

Sorry guys!

----------


## cakchew

12. cakchew, Benq DC2310

----------


## dogcom

Hi Benny,

I have taken the liberty to move ckll and myself up since finclk have indicated he's dropping out. I'd really, definitely like to attend. I was on the 7th or 8th place on the original list when the event was proposed. I almost completely missed this if not for jhseah who announced the event on another forum.

----------


## benny

Hi folks,

Got a an enquiry via PM on the possibility of bringing casual observers. 

*Due to space constraints as earlier indicated, the conduct area/room will only be opened to registered particpants for the workshop. We seek your co-operation and understanding on this matter.*

However, Fish N Fishes Aquarium is a rather spacious establishment and would not mind the extra traffic and can easily accomodate even if you would like to bring your family to hang out there for the afternoon.

Currently registration is already full. Reserved list registration will close on 15 Jan 2004 at 1200 hrs. Confirmation of particpation for those on reserved list will be pending final status of particpants as at 16 Jan 2004 at 1200 hrs. I will personally be sending out PM to those on the reserve list on Friday evening if anyone from the confirmed list drops out.

For those on the confirmed list, please check back here occasionally for any further updates/announcements.

Thanks!

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

Ok. Here is the final list. We have decided to accomodate the two on the reserve list. 

01. gchoo, Olympus 5060 
02. fishie.com 
03. wynx, Canon 300D 
04. Clement79, G3 with 420EX 
05. jhseah, Olympus C730 
06. kenneth lim, Olympus C5050 
07. Nick, Olympus C740 
08. loupgarou, Canon 300D 
09. Mervin, Canon G5 
10. ckll, Olympus C300 
11. dogcom, Olympus C730 
12. cakchew, Benq DC2310 

Moderators in attendance: Simon (300D), hwchoy (G5), lorba (Canon G5), budak 

Conductor: Benny
Assistant: Mr. Tree

Space will be a bit tight, but I think we can squeeze a bit and make do. As we have hwchoy and loupgarou who can also give you some pointers, I think we are pretty well covered. Both of them have also seen my set up and should also be able to answer your queries during the practical session should you be sitting/standing a bit further back.

We will try to start on time so don't be fashionably late. This is because I need to leave shortly after the session. Simon, myself, loupgarou and Mr. Tree will probably be there by 1.30 for the setup. So for those of you who want needs a bit of help your equipment before the session, come early. 

See you there!!

Cheers,

----------


## gchoo

Hey,

I suppose the moderators/Administrators (Simon,Choy,Roland,Benny) will be there earlier right? Need to talke to you folks...especially Choy.

See ya!

----------


## dogcom

Thanks for including me : )
I'll be there.
Jhseah, please call me for transport arrangement. See me moblie at Chris' forum.

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

Thanks for the support for the event and for putting up with the tight arrangements due to space constraints.

Hope the session was useful and looking foward to seeing more of your pictures here soon!

Also, I would like to thank Fish N Fishes Aquarium for their generous support for their premises and refreshments.

Cheers,

----------


## Clement79

Yes. I agreed with Benny.

It had clear some doubts and improve my photography skills. It had certainly help me in taking sharper pictures.

Once again thanks.

----------

